# How does the tank spiral come apart?



## rightup (Sep 15, 2016)

I've decided to try developing my own film. I replaced my failing Mamiya 645 J with a less worn 1000s so I'm ready to go with 120 Kodak Tri x. I bought a dark bag and an Adorama Universal tank which comes with reels set to accept 35. Instructions don't include a diagram on 120 adaptation. They basically say 'adapt the reel to 120' and then leave me in the dark. Sorry.


----------



## rightup (Sep 15, 2016)

Ah, got it. Saw a you-tube. Simple but not so gentle twist.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 15, 2016)

I remember loading reels years ago. Middle of the night, a bag of film canisters,  4 am deadline, and always the vow to not wait till the last minute next week.


----------



## jubilee (Sep 19, 2016)

I always thought the metal reels were much easier to load. Of course, you'd have to get one of each size but it might save you some heart ache and frustration.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 19, 2016)

jubilee said:


> I always thought the metal reels were much easier to load. Of course, you'd have to get one of each size but it might save you some heart ache and frustration.



Yep. But you got to get good metal reels. I can load 5 of these while someone screws around with a plastic reel: Hewes  35mm Stainless Steel Developing Reel HW35 B&H Photo Video

They also load when the reel is wet. Try that with a plastic reel.

I still have mine. I bought them 30 years ago when they were $9.95 each. They are, thousands of rolls of film later, as new.

Joe


----------



## atiqursumon (Oct 4, 2016)

How can i see your youtube channel.


----------

